# Schwinn Typhoon Flat Bar Build 50th Anniversary Edition!



## RM Special (Jan 6, 2023)

Hello!
I am new to the CABE but wanted to thank all of the people that have made this such a great site with so much valuable information. My father and I have collected many things including bicycles together for the past 30 years. We have quite a few bikes but after spending a lot of time on the CABE, I am a rookie in comparison to what others freely share on this site.  

Not sure if this is the correct section to post this but I am in the initial stages of building a Klunker out of a Schwinn Flat bar. It will maintain the original paint (what's left!) but overall it is lacking so many original parts I have decided to build a Klunker out of what remains. I have quite a few plans but am very open to ideas as the pics that other members post are truly outstanding. Plans include a 5 speed hub, different bars and stem, drum brakes front and rear, alloy wheel set, Cycle Pro forks, Brooks saddle, etc. 

I will post a few pics of the bike and value any comments. Also, I will post pictures of the progress on this project if others are interested.
Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Saturday at 8:34 AM)

Welcome to the Cabe! I have had the same idea in my head for some time with one of these frames with continuous mid tubes. Check out the Klunker thread for ideas! You know there is tons of info & help here. Sounds like you have a good plan in place. My friend @Speed King , @birdzgarage & others build some killer era bikes as well as more modern type stuff. It will be cool to see where you take this. Have fun!! ✌️ ✌️


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Saturday at 8:57 AM)

Welcome that is a really great frame style. The middle weights are great you can go either original or custom for not so much $. Or  leave as is and ride the tires off them. That continuous double bar is quite desirable. Good luck and post lots of pictures.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Saturday at 11:33 AM)

1962 Typhoon frame & fork so 60th Anniversary. Great bikes, have fun


----------



## GTs58 (Saturday at 11:45 AM)

rustystone2112 said:


> 1962 Typhoon frame & fork so 60th Anniversary. Great bikes, have fun
> 
> View attachment 1764503



Wouldn't this be the 61st Anniversary?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Saturday at 12:59 PM)

GTs58 said:


> Wouldn't this be the 61st Anniversar



No , not a year old the day you were born. Anniversaries mark the first year and every year after . It’s not a birthday.


----------



## GTs58 (Sunday at 12:12 AM)

@rustystone2112 

Let’s say you were born Jan. 1,1962. Add one year and that's 1963, and you’re one year old. Add 61 years. 1962 + 61 = 2023. You're 61 years old January 1, 2023
Let's say you were married on January 1, 1962. Add a year and that's 1963, your 1 year Anniversary. Add 61 years. 1962 +61= 2023, your 61st Anniversary.


----------



## RM Special (Monday at 5:00 PM)

Hello,
Thanks for the replies and information you shared within all of the posts that have been made! I got a little excited about making my first post and overlooked sharing the reason behind the title of 50th Anniversary Edition. The local bike shop that I grew up in celebrated 50 years in business this summer. The owner built quite a few klunkers for the locals in the late 70's and early 80's before mountain bikes filled his store. I own one of his original builds from back then but can't bring myself to modify it to make it my own so he has willingly agreed to help me build this flat bar. Excellent bike shop to visit if you are ever in the area.


----------



## RM Special (Monday at 5:27 PM)

Hello,
I have made some more progress since the initial post that I wanted to share with those that are interested. Once I disassembled everything it was obvious that the frame was bent where the coaster brake arm attached to the frame with the bracket. Does anyone know if this is common because it was a first for me. Using a smaller diameter of rigid pipe that was cut in half allowed me to get it straighter that it was but it still has a slight dent on the top side from the bracket.









I apologize in advance for the photos but I am doing the best to show you what I am dealing with (the bent tube is in the back). Once it was straighter with the bottom profile of the other side I made this aluminum support which will hopefully prevent future bends in the same area. Thoughts?





Also, since the frame was bent, and the option of restoring it to original was out the window I removed the kickstand and plan on adding a few things....













Once I get these welded in I will provide another update. Thanks to all for your input and the kind comments in welcoming me to the CABE!

Best.


----------



## ozzie (Tuesday at 1:44 PM)

Welcome. You have a great frame for your klunker build. I just finished this one using a 1936 Schwinn frame and parts taken primarily from a couple of 80’s mountain bikes. A simple budget build using a crank with 3 chainrings and drum brake/freewheel hub.

I’m interested to know which 5 speed you intend to use.


----------



## RM Special (Wednesday at 3:53 PM)

Love the bike Ozzie. Great build and cool color combo! My original intention was to build a klunker with the exact same style frame but I found it difficult to find one. I am planning on using one of the Shimano Radiax rear brakes which has a 5 speed freewheel chainring setup that you can't really see in the ad photo. It keeps it in the late 70's early 80's era which is my intention for the build. I have a Atom rear brake off of a tandem that is a 5 speed but chose to go with the Radiax as the weight between the two are very similar. 






I found this online from the 1978 Shimano catalogue. The parts and pieces are welded to the frame and painted already but failed to take pics...  Once the paint dries it will be sanded down to bare metal in places and sprayed with a salt/vinegar solution to make it match the rest of the paint and rust that cover the rest of the frame. 

Hopefully I will be able to post more updates soon.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Wednesday at 4:29 PM)

Hopefully you meant to say weld in the steel chainstay bridge where the kickstand used to be. Aluminum and steel don't fuse together so well. 
The gussets do look good though.
What caused the bend on this back tube?? Usually it takes getting hit by a car to tweak these things.
If you're looking to break out the welder and beef up the stay because you're afraid of the Radiax brake bending it, I'd recommend something to tie the upper and lower stays together. Something like this. 


Or maybe some flat steel with a sweet design in it. 



80 degree angle, $3.99 on eBay.


----------



## RM Special (Wednesday at 4:58 PM)

Thanks for the reply and suggestions. I have no idea how the frame could bend in that area where that coaster brake bracket attaches. I do not have equipment to accurately measure the frame to locate other bends. However, it does not appear to have any other damage and the rear dropouts seem to be in alignment, not shifted to the left or right? Odd for sure...

I created the gussets to replicate the early BMX style as it will hopefully have that vibe to it when the build is completed. 

I did NOT attempt to weld that aluminum reinforcement to the frame 🤣 ! The aluminum reinforcement is intended to be held in place with the brake bracket that attaches to the frame. Hopefully it will distribute the force created during braking over a larger section of the frame.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Wednesday at 5:42 PM)

RM Special said:


> Thanks for the reply and suggestions. I have no idea how the frame could bend in that area where that coaster brake bracket attaches. I do not have equipment to accurately measure the frame to locate other bends. However, it does not appear to have any other damage and the rear dropouts seem to be in alignment, not shifted to the left or right? Odd for sure...
> 
> I created the gussets to replicate the early BMX style as it will hopefully have that vibe to it when the build is completed.
> 
> I did NOT attempt to weld that aluminum reinforcement to the frame 🤣 ! The aluminum reinforcement is intended to be held in place with the brake bracket that attaches to the frame. Hopefully it will distribute the force created during braking over a larger section of the frame.



Sorry, hard to tell from here if the gussets are steel or aluminum. Dig the idea of adding gussets for sure. Maybe something with lightening holes?
Just not sure about aluminum reinforcement, unless maybe it's thick and heat treated...?


----------

